# Hiro and the sheep



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro got a new toy.
Here are some pictures.





































More pictures at: http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.Havanese/HiroUndDasSchaf#


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oooohhh, that last picture of Hiro makes me melt. What a beautiful face!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ans,
Your photos are fantastic! Hiro is adorable with his sheep! That head tilt just makes a person melt!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ans, what a cutie! I love Hiro with his sheep.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Awwww, what cute pictures of Hiro. Every picture of Hiro is always gorgeous. 
Tess got that same toy for Christmas! She thoroughly loved ripping all of the stuffing out of it.ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ans,

Hero is absolutely gorgeous and you take excellent pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I love his coloring! He has such a sweet face


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hiro's big brown eyes are to die for! I love that second pic the best - he is so adorable.

Kathie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hiro is so cute. I love his face!


----------

